
Microsoft’s Letter to The Troops: Our Yahoo Offer Was Better - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/13/microsofts-letter-to-the-troops-our-yahoo-offer-was-better/
======
thaumaturgy
So, what, Microsoft is completely oblivious to why Yahoo would accept a less
profitable deal from another competitor?

One word: Hotmail. I remember when Hotmail was actually a great service that
people were happy to use; I remember being disappointed when Microsoft got
ahold of it, and it was only a a year or so afterward that I stopped using it
altogether.

I think that some of the influential people at Yahoo actually care about their
product, and their users, and couldn't in good consciensce just roll over for
a company with Microsoft's track record.

